# baby goes stiff sometimes



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

hi,

Something odd has happened with my baby a few times. I don't know if it's just a strong startle reflex or what. Sometimes he goes really stiff, his arms and legs jut out in front of him like his muscles have locked up, he throws his head back and looks a bit "spaced out". It lasts about 5 seconds, then he's fine, he sometimes cries for a few seconds afterwards, but after that it's like it didn't happen. It happens when i either pick him up or put him down, but not everytime i do, which is why i wonder if its a startle thing. Its not like the regular moro reflex, which he does as well.

I'm taking him to the HV tomorrow to ask, but i wondered if anyone had any thoughts tonight, as it's a bit scary when it happens.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun yes I think it needs checking out, it's difficult for me to comment as I haven't seen him but I do think you should see you hv and if your not happy then pop him down to the gp

Nic


----------

